# who is kahr's parent company?



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

at shootingindustry.com
they list the number of pistols sold in 2004 and 2005 by caliber group
but anyway the question is
which one is Kahr associated with?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's the group that owns Kahr.
http://www.saeilo-smi.com/greeting.html


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

good find; thanks 'Baldy'


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your welcome.:smt033


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

On their website they show this shot for die-casted products...








That middle piece is distinctively the "trap-door" cover that holds the ball-ramp clutch assembly.. on a harley davidson big-twin transmission... I know 'em all too well.. Amazing how these companies get around.


----------



## gixxerw1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Another interesting fact about Kahr arms is the owner in ma facility is named moon his father started the mooneys church.
One of my shooting buddies is the service manager there so if you guys have any questions i can get them answered pretty quick. I have an older 1997 Kahr K40 wilson combat demo gun.


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

gixxerw1 said:


> Another interesting fact about Kahr arms is the owner in ma facility is named moon his father started the mooneys church.
> One of my shooting buddies is the service manager there so if you guys have any questions i can get them answered pretty quick. I have an older 1997 Kahr K40 wilson combat demo gun.


Thx for the offer. See my thread "Kahr P9 light strikes".
I called Kahr, they took message and said someone would call me back in 1-2 days. 10/15 or 10/16/08. :watching:


----------

